# First Day on Snow this year - where/when?



## rocojerry (Oct 14, 2014)

Probably weekend before turkey for me, maybe up at sunday river? 11/21-3?

http://www.sundayriver.com/events-and-activities/events-calendar/tin-mountain-roundup


----------



## bigbog (Oct 15, 2014)

Would like to get down there for it, we'll see.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Most likely Thurs. Dec. 4. If they get a substantial snowfall & open up a bunch of terrain I'd consider starting earlier.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

I will be a Kton for opening day.  Hopefully on Halloween or before.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

More than likely K-ton once T2B is available probably early November.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> More than likely K-ton once T2B is available probably early November.



Come on the Stairway to Heaven is good workout!!!  I have even skinned back up GN to ride down.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Come on the Stairway to Heaven is good workout!!!  I have even skinned back up GN to ride down.



Have done the stairs and yes it is a good calorie burn!  However, the lift line is killer on opening day...  lots of people on 6 or so runs - Great vibe though!

Who knows - it depends on how much we are josin'!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> Have done the stairs and yes it is a good calorie burn! However, the lift line is killer on opening day... lots of people on 6 or so runs - Great vibe though!
> 
> Who knows - it depends on how much we are josin'!


Just avoid the opening weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I will be a Kton for opening day.  Hopefully on Halloween or before.


I'll go out on a limb here & say they will open Wed. or Thurs. next week. Starting Mon. evening night time temperatures look favorable for snowmaking.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll go out on a limb here & say they will open Wed. or Thurs. next week. Starting Mon. evening night time temperatures look favorable for snowmaking.




The days are not looking to be about 40 at 3559'.  I doubt they go for it.  I would love it if they did, but not likely.  There is no rain in the forecast for the week though.


----------



## mishka (Oct 15, 2014)

most likely Killington whenever it opens. If not opening weekend definitely midweek after that


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2014)

K hopefully T day weekend if they can get several ways from top to bottom opened maybe sooner at K or where snow falls early.


----------



## stephan.tyler11 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm so excited to celebrate my birthday on Sunday River next month. Hope it will have a great snow!


----------



## Jason_Derek_Brown (Oct 17, 2014)

Sometime in early december. i dont know where i'll go.


----------

